
Probiotics help poplar trees clean up TCE toxins in Superfund sites - fern12
http://www.washington.edu/news/2017/08/14/probiotics-help-poplar-trees-clean-up-toxins-in-superfund-sites/
======
DrScump
A really interesting approach, but the article doesn't give evidence that the
enhanced growth _causes_ greater TCE remediation.

~~~
fern12
I'm confused. Doesn't this show greater TCE remediation?

>Additionally, the researchers found that groundwater samples taken directly
downstream from the test site showed much lower levels of the toxin, compared
with higher levels up-gradient from the testing area.

~~~
DrScump
That doesn't demonstrate that the _greater tree growth_ itself causes (or
contributes to) added remediation; it could have been the bacteria added to
the soil itself, or the presence of the grove as a whole, etc.

~~~
fern12
I see your point. Thanks for clarifying.

